# Looking for Plants



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

Does anybody know of a good place to get plants in central Ohio
I dont really want to do the mail order route and I dont know
about any of the chain stores online it seems like you could get a
package to start off with.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you are looking for a LFS with good quality plants, I don't think there are any  A.A. usually has some plants but most of the ones I see in the store I would not buy. I would, unfortunately, have to say the same for *most* online vendors too. The quality of plants you receive from LFS and most online vendors is nothing near to what you *usually* receive from other hobbyists. There are a few vendors on this site but I have only purchased form one of them.

I see you already posted on the Columbus Area Fish Enthusiasts (CAFE) website. You may also want to look at the Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society (GCAS) for folks with plants. As far as "Plant Clubs" SWOAPE is the only "Plant only" club in Ohio that I know of. Of course we do fish too, but plants are the main focus. I don't know what we will have available at our next meeting since there area few folks setting up new tanks, but you are more than welcome to attend our September meeting 

If you want to avoid shipping, I think you are out of luck. Shipping is where most online vendors make it hard on the wallet. Most of them want to ship overnight and that usually runs $20-$25 or more depending on your order size. You can get plants from other hobbyists and most will only charge $5 for shipping USPS Priority Mail. It will be slightly more if your order goes above 2lbs  While this will take anywhere from 1-3 days, the plants will do fine.

You may want to make a "Want To Buy" post on the various sites. Either ask for specific plants or see if there is anyone with a "starter" type package available.

Whjat type of tank are you setting up...HIgh lihgt and CO2 injected, non-CO2 lower light or a "natural" type tank? this will make a difference in what type of plants you can use.

Hope that helps


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

In the Columbus area, it's pretty much hit-or-miss. Aquarium Adventure on Dublin-Grandville Rd can be fantastic one day, crap the next. The Petland in the Westerville area is usually decent (or so I'm told, by a friend who lives up that way). Jacks Pets in Easton was decent as well, last time I visited there (6 months ago).

I have some plants that I'm thinning out, here is a link to what I'm currently selling. Just let me know.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

evercl92 said:


> In the Columbus area, it's pretty much hit-or-miss. Aquarium Adventure on Dublin-Grandville Rd can be fantastic one day, crap the next. The Petland in the Westerville area is usually decent (or so I'm told, by a friend who lives up that way). Jacks Pets in Easton was decent as well, last time I visited there (6 months ago).
> 
> I have some plants that I'm thinning out, here is a link to what I'm currently selling. Just let me know.


Send Eric (JHoover) a PM and see if he wants some of your plants! He had a bare tank before yesterday's meeting and I think he may be interested in some more plants. I think most of the stuff you have listed will grow without CO2. Eric is not using CO2, at least not yet


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

GCAS has an auction next month where i picked up some nice plants last year. bring an ID book though!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Six said:


> GCAS has an auction next month where i picked up some nice plants last year. bring an ID book though!


Yes, the GCAS folks are mainly "fish people" and get the plant ID's wrong on occasion. I will have my Kasselman book handy for the auction  Are you going to the auction Liz?


----------

